# Free Plants



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Have some bacopa monnieri,hornwort, chain sword,narrow leaf hygro,limnophila aromatica and repens


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

where about in mesquite, I would be interested in taking the chain sword off your hands. setting up a tank and getting back in to plants.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

the chain swords are mostly gone not worth the drive from plano


----------

